# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  توی ترمیم معدل نمره ای که بالاتر هست رو میذارن؟

## sayeh82

سلام
دوستان ایا منبعی هست که نوشته باشه توی ترمیم نمره ای که بالاتر هست رو میذارن؟من ورداشتم ۱۹.۷۵ زبانم رو هم ترمیم زدم چون برام مهم بود ۲۰ بشه
حالا یه جا دیدم نوشته بود نه اینطوری نیست
واقعا کدوم نمره رو میذارن اگر پایین تر شم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## HUNDRED

*سلام
نمره بالاتر رو میذارن*

----------


## LEA

> سلام
> دوستان ایا منبعی هست که نوشته باشه توی ترمیم نمره ای که بالاتر هست رو میذارن؟من ورداشتم ۱۹.۷۵ زبانم رو هم ترمیم زدم چون برام مهم بود ۲۰ بشه
> حالا یه جا دیدم نوشته بود نه اینطوری نیست
> واقعا کدوم نمره رو میذارن اگر پایین تر شم


بالاتر رو میزارن...بخوان پایین تر رو بزارن که یه بیفکری واضحه

----------

